# Major - 5 YO Male GSD in Central TX



## James'Shepherd (Jan 26, 2011)

I have submitted another thread on Major in the "aggression - the good, the bad, and the ugly" section on Major... Here's the link:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/aggression-good-bad-ugly/634642-my-boy-got-himself-trouble.html

The bottom line is that my wife and I are divorcing. I'm active military and am gone all of the time. She was going to take Major, but a little over a week ago, Major bit a little boy that came into our yard. All of the details can be found in the above link. This changed her situation significantly and now she is no longer willing to take him. 

Major is a wonderful dog and it breaks my heart for him to have to leave his family. The only happy ending I can think of in this case is for him to find a place where he is loved and cared for. He loves fetching a ball, but nothing makes him happier than playing frisbee. He is very much an inside dog and would not be happy living outdoors - even if he was taken out and exercised regularly. 

I am looking first, for anyone in central Texas who would be willing to take him, but to be honest, I would drive him anywhere in the country to make sure that he has the life he deserves.

Here are a few youtube links to some of his videos.. My apologies for the shotty camerawork. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxUjQW7ucBs
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMQod-bOlHE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78U1kr8BR-8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS5qhHx_usc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECWPmALmXHE

I love this animal.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is going to be a tough sell.

1. Contact your breeder.
2. Contact rescues (The chance of them helping a dog with a bite like that is all but nothing but all they can do is say no)
3. Contact reputable animal sanctuaries.
4. Contact your friends!!!
5. Contact your family.

IMO, rehoming a dog with a bite like that is not the responsible thing to do. I'm sorry. It would break my heart if my dog were in this situation. So your best bet is going to be friends and family and the breeder.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm sorry you're in this heartbreaking situation, and I hope it works out for all of you.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

How is Major with other animals(dogs and cats)? Obviously he has been good with kids up to this point? Utd on shots? neutered? 

To be honest if I didn't have a houseful already I would consider him. The circumstances of the bite do not indicate anything more then a bad reaction at a bad time. I think that if the child walked into the yard and the wife didn't scream, he would not have bit. 

Can I share him? Of course all information will be disclosed and I'm sure that people will want to contact you, so I would need your info(PM me) to get that info.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Have you tried Dogs on Deployment? https://www.dogsondeployment.org/



jelpy


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Very sorry for everyone involved. I wish there was room in my home, I would take him if there was. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I do know people involved in shepherd rescue in FL. I will ask if they know anyone w/resources to take him


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

In the other thread, I posted a link to a non-profit organization that _sometimes_ helps rehome dangerous dogs who are declared vicious for one-off, weird circumstances. I don't know them and can't vouch for them -- you'll have to do your own due diligence.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

First of all I'm sorry this has happened to you and your dog and really hope it will work out for Major. As for finding him a home I am sure it will be possible given the right owners for him to have a happy and safe life. I had a Dalmatian that bit 2 kids, where I live though parents and laws back then (and now as well) weren't as strict. Your dog didn't kill a child, he nipped one on his territory that was running towards him and that should be taken into consideration. My Dalmatian was on a leash both times, and twice the kids run up to him screaming and yelling and poking at the poor dog (thank you Disney movies). The AC was called, kids were patched up, I had an order for him to be muzzled in public and that was that. I had him for 12 more years with no problems, he kept interacting with my kids, neighbours kids etc...never again attempted to bite again but the kids were educated about how to act around the dog. If I wasn't in Canada and had a full house as it is I would definitely consider him. I wish you all the best


----------



## James'Shepherd (Jan 26, 2011)

llombardo said:


> How is Major with other animals(dogs and cats)? Obviously he has been good with kids up to this point? Utd on shots? neutered?
> 
> To be honest if I didn't have a houseful already I would consider him. The circumstances of the bite do not indicate anything more then a bad reaction at a bad time. I think that if the child walked into the yard and the wife didn't scream, he would not have bit.
> 
> Can I share him? Of course all information will be disclosed and I'm sure that people will want to contact you, so I would need your info(PM me) to get that info.


Major is good with other animals, but any time he has been introduced to another dog, there is always the typical pecking order discovery period. In one of the videos that I posted (one of the last two I think) it shows his behavior as other dogs are barking at him and making a commotion. He just sits there and doesn't acknowledge them.

He hasn't been neutered yet, but he will be prior to me sending him to any home. I'm concerned about those who would take him and only use him as breeding stock. He is up to date on all shots.

You're more than welcome to share my information. Time is running out and animal control is wanting a decision this afternoon about whether or not we are going to surrender him or fight and wind up paying thousands. 

If I can't find something for him.. or even a possible solution, then it makes no sense to go through all of that.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sent you a pm


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

*Sec. 6-89. Declaration of nuisance.*
Any dog or other animal kept, maintained or harbored within the city which has bitten,
scratched or otherwise attacked any person is hereby declared to be a nuisance. (Code 1963, Ch.
2, art. 1, § 6(l) [Ord. No. 81-47, § 7, 9-22-81]; Ord. No. 02-22, § I, 5-28-02)
*Sec. 6-90. Court proceeding against nuisance.*
(a) Upon written complaint wherein any dog or other animal is alleged to be a nuisance as
defined in this article, the municipal court shall have the authority to order and hold a hearing
upon giving notice to the owner of such dog or other animal. If the court determines at such
hearing that such dog or other animal has bitten, scratched or attacked any person, the court may
order that:
(1) Such dog or other animal be kept muzzled;
(2) Same be kept within a sufficient enclosure;
(3) Same be delivered to the animal control division and by it destroyed;
(4) A fine as established in section 1-8 be assessed against the owner; or
(5) Any of the foregoing.
(b) A copy of such order for hearing detailing the time, date, place and purpose therefor,
personally delivered or enclosed in a correctly addressed envelope to such owner, postage
prepaid, and deposited in the United States mail not less than ten (10) days prior to the date of
such hearing shall be deemed sufficient and proper notice. *Provided, however, if it appears upon*
*trial thereof that any person attacked, scratched or bitten was trespassing upon the property of the*
*owner or person having control of such animal, or if any person attacked, scratched or bitten was*
*provoking or teasing such dog or other animal, such conduct shall be a complete defense to any*
*complaint brought hereunder.* (Code 1963, Ch. 2, art. 1, § 6(m) [Ord. No. 81-47, § 7, 9-22-81]
Ord. No. 02-22, § I, 5-28-02; Ord. No. 04-97, § I, 12-14-04)

*http://www.killeentexas.gov/pdf/boards_commissions/Chapter6.pdf*
*From this link^^^^*


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Your dog deserves his day in court. That is your right and according to your cities own by-law.


Time to start learning your rights. Get your dog back. How many days have they had him now?


You may be having your rights violated.


Bullying you to euth your dog or else face $$$.


You have legal ground to stay any threat of euth until you are given your right to a hearing.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Hello Brother,

I am a US ARMY Vet MP/Dog Handler/ current k-9 trainer and have the space and resources to make major happy NOW.

Please call ASAP 7two7eight3one8zero9two


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Not sure if this is posting. Please contact me asap. I am a USA veteran MP/K-9 handler and current K-9 trainer. I have the resources to provide major with a loving appropriate conditioned home. Seven 2 seven 8 three 1 eight zero 9 two. Please someone Private Message this poster for me and ask them to call me as I am not allowed to PM because I don't have 15 posts yet I only have 5....


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

ipopro-

I sent James'shepherd a pm directing him here to your post. Thank you so much for your service!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GatorBytes said:


> Your dog deserves his day in court. That is your right and according to your cities own by-law.
> 
> 
> Time to start learning your rights. Get your dog back. How many days have they had him now?
> ...


Hopefully their lawyer is able to help them in this area, but it sounds like the boy has played with the dog in the past. So the child was invited onto the property at other times to engage with the dog. You cannot call the child trespassing. It is not good enough keep our dog so that it cannot get to children, we have to keep children from being able to get to the dog -- that didn't happen here. 



ipopro said:


> Not sure if this is posting. Please contact me asap. I am a USA veteran MP/K-9 handler and current K-9 trainer. I have the resources to provide major with a loving appropriate conditioned home. Seven 2 seven 8 three 1 eight zero 9 two. Please someone Private Message this poster for me and ask them to call me as I am not allowed to PM because I don't have 15 posts yet I only have 5....


Hope this guy is legit. And maybe this is an answer for you, BUT, remember that we can all say whatever we want anonymously on the internet. Since you are in the service too, probably you can get a good read on the fellow when you are talking to him. 

We just cannot be too careful. As unfortunate as it is, there are people out there just looking for free dogs to supply to labs or use for bait dogs, and they lie to get them. No one knows this guy here, since he is new, so I am just pointing that out. 

Good luck.


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

References requested and provided over 30 years of military and K-9 service type. Invitation to visit the property and program. The guy's no slouch he's a fine soldier with an unfortunate circumstance. Thank you for caring!


----------



## ipopro (May 4, 2012)

Hello,

Thank you for helping!
All we can do is try...


----------

